# Earl: is 10F1 halted?



## walters (Nov 18, 2005)

So at least one person has had their 10F1 taken away and 10E8 put back. Fluke, or is 10F1 that bad that 10E8 is preferred? :eek2:


----------



## LockMD (Nov 16, 2005)

If this is the case, I will re-download my software tonight. I miss the responsiveness of the trick play buttons.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

It may be they have either further limited the distribution area, or they only put 10F1 out for a limited time. Just because I got 10E8 subsequent to 10F1 does not necessarily mean they have pulled 10F1, it only means it is no longer available in my area for test download.

Carl


----------



## walters (Nov 18, 2005)

carl6 said:


> Just because I got 10E8 subsequent to 10F1 does not necessarily mean they have pulled 10F1


Which is of course why I am asking the question 

I'm curious because I was just about to put out a call to those who have it to test the issues from the last issues thread to see if any need to be added back and I want to know whether that's even needed, now.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

And now that I'm back to 10E8 I can't work on the FAQ update either. Oh well...

Carl


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

I know they where considering to stop the release, based on the feedback.

Guess they made the decision.... I will see if I can find out more.


----------



## LockMD (Nov 16, 2005)

Last night my R15 recorded two episodes of 'til death, one was a repeat. I am on 10F1 at this point. I check my HR20, it only recorded one (wich it should have) both boxes are set to record first runs only.

Anyways, I did re-download the software on my R15 and I too am back to 10E8, my trick play buttons are back. So I'm thinking as Walters, 10F1 was pulled.


----------



## Slyster (May 17, 2005)

Tx! You guys are MY beta testers!  

(I still have aug 2006 software)


----------



## BattleScott (Aug 29, 2006)

Anyone know if there is a way to 'block' updates? 

I'd rather not be a 'beta-tester' unless they quit charging for the service until it field ready.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

Once an update is actually released and scheduled for your area, there is no way to block it.

With regard to 10F1 (and actually all of the previous upgrades also), DirecTV does release it for testing before actual release. This is always unannounced to the general public, but internally selected employees are told they can download a new version for testing. However, there are people who "request" a software upgrade/reload for any of a variety of reasons (using the 02468 code), and if a new build is in the data stream, and you enter the code, you will get it.

So what typically happens is one or two people will stumble onto it, and post in these forums that they did. As soon as that happens, a number of other people go grab it on purpose so they can test it and play with it. Then we start making comments about what we are finding when we use it. This is all good feedback to DirecTV. In effect, but unoficially and informally, they are using those members of this forum who go looking for the new software as "beta testers". Typically the forum users will use their R15's and the new software in different ways than was done in the formal, internal, testing, and give them more feedback.

Once they think the software is solid enough to actually start officially releasing, they do that on a phased basis, starting with a limited geographic region, and wait to see what type of responses come into their call centers. If the roof doesn't cave in after a week or so, they will gradually increase the areas that get the software. Once your area is targeted, there is nothing you can do (short of unplugging your dish) to keep from getting it.

I really think a more formal beta test program is both justified and desireable, there are many who would sign up for it, and then those that are not interested would absolutely stay on the "current" software until a formal release is made of the next version. Up to this point, DirecTV appears to have chosen not to do that. At least if they are doing it, they are doing so very quietly.

Carl


----------



## bjflynn04 (Jul 27, 2004)

I just tried an forced download on one of my R15s and I am back to 10E8 and I am very happy about it because of the better trick play then 10F1. I am not going to redownload 10E8 on my other R15 to see if it will do it by itself.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

Forced a download tonight and I'm back to E8. Fine with me.


----------



## Halo (Jan 13, 2006)

Good decision if they did indeed pull 10F1 for further work. It was two steps forward and five steps back.


----------



## ISWIZ (Nov 18, 2005)

Ah, and the Star Wars Weekend, you have to love their timing.


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

I really think they should remove the code to force an update so only people supposed to get it do. It just seems to cause confusion here, get people excited about an update when really there is not one, start threads about problems that might/will not even be there when its actually released, etc....

I know installers use it but instead of using a code, when they call in to activate the unit the CSR can send a code directly to the unit to force an update.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

LockMD said:


> Last night my R15 recorded two episodes of 'til death, one was a repeat. I am on 10F1 at this point. I check my HR20, it only recorded one (wich it should have) both boxes are set to record first runs only.
> 
> Anyways, I did re-download the software on my R15 and I too am back to 10E8, my trick play buttons are back. So I'm thinking as Walters, 10F1 was pulled.


Same thing happen with on 10E8. They where suppose to air Happy Hour in that slot but then I changed it at some point.


----------

